# WT-628 Fuel lines



## niteman9 (Jun 14, 2009)

Have a Poulan Pro P446T pole pruner with a Walbro WT 628 carb. Just bought a new carb and its been a while since I remove the old one and need to know how to run the fuel lines. This carb has a remote primer bulb with two fittings the tank has two fuel lines one with the filter one without. The carb has two fittings one straight and one 90 deg. So which fuel line goes where I have tried several combinations and can't get it to fire. The fuel tank filter lines and carb are all new. Thanks.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Primer suction line goes to straight carb fitting. Fuel filter line goes to 90 degree fitting on the carb. Primer pressure line goes to the 2nd hose into the gas tank.

You should be able to press the primer and by putting your fingers over the primmer fittings identify which fitting is suction and which is pressure.

Spit


----------



## niteman9 (Jun 14, 2009)

Well I can try that again but that is how I had them and could not get the thing to run. I swapped the line on the carb and got it started and it ran OK but not great. So I will give that setup another try.


----------

